# Coffee. What are you drinking and what would you recommend?



## MannDude (Aug 31, 2014)

Although I drink coffee on most days, I do not know a lot about it and would like to further my understanding and would like to get some 'good' stuff to try out. I used to just drink Foldgers, and don't actually dislike it but when I'd run out of coffee I'd pick up something new each time when grocery shopping. I tried the normal stuff, the 8 o'clock brand, Dunkin Donuts, Seattle's Best, etc. Right now I've been drinking Gevalia and love the smell and taste, I just bought a second bag of it when getting groceries last night and am not disappointed (sipping on some now). I don't know what about it is exactly different from the other stuff, but it just smells good and tastes good as well.

I know @Martin-D is a coffee person, what about others?  Should I get a french press or grind my own beans? I just want a good, strong coffee. I always sweeten mine with (real) honey and a splash of milk, if it matters.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Aug 31, 2014)

Hazelnut Coffee tastes heavenly.

The one by Old Town white coffee, think it's a local brand, not too sure.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Aug 31, 2014)

I have little to no taste - just enough to know to spit out instant, I guess - but my poison of choice has been San Francisco Bay Breakfast Blend for a while since they're one of the cheapest ones for Keurig.


Barring that, the Green Mountain breakfast blend is pretty good, too.


Add in three Splenda/other cancer sweetener and good to go.


----------



## jhadley (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a Nespresso machine which is excellent albeit expensive to run.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, that's not coffee, that's just a fancy milkshake.

Picked up some Blue Mountain when we were in Jamacia - still have a bit of that left, and it's been pretty damn terrific.  I'll likely find myself ordering more soon when I run out.  Outside of that, I never had much of a preference as far as branding went - just plain black was fine by me.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 31, 2014)

When I started drinking coffee I had an apartment in a neighborhood that was primarily Puerto Rican so the end result was a white boy who to this day still buys primarily cheap dark roast Latin espresso at home: Cafe Caribe, Cafe Rico Rico, Cafe Bustelo are my brands of choice. Black, no milk or sugar.

I used to love the hazelnut ice coffee at the Chock Full O' Nuts coffee shops but they've all closed so I've been forced to substitute Dunkin Donuts hazelnut ice coffee.  Also black, no milk, no sugar.


----------



## msp - nick (Aug 31, 2014)

I do like Coffee, and I do like Tea (of course I am British!).

My favorate drink is coca cola though!


----------



## TekStorm - James (Aug 31, 2014)

Even with a Keurig and Tassimo available, I find myself at Tim Hortons several times a day.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 31, 2014)

The coffee at 7/11 happens to be amazing and I highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 31, 2014)

I drink Starbucks and I must say, its the most overpriced, over-roasted, burnt-tasting bitter shite that is best enjoyed pouring it down the nearest drain.


----------



## switsys (Aug 31, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Although I drink coffee on most days, I do not know a lot about it and would like to further my understanding and would like to get some 'good' stuff to try out. I used to just drink Foldgers, and don't actually dislike it but when I'd run out of coffee I'd pick up something new each time when grocery shopping. I tried the normal stuff, the 8 o'clock brand, Dunkin Donuts, Seattle's Best, etc. Right now I've been drinking Gevalia and love the smell and taste, I just bought a second bag of it when getting groceries last night and am not disappointed (sipping on some now). I don't know what about it is exactly different from the other stuff, but it just smells good and tastes good as well.
> 
> I know @Martin-D is a coffee person, what about others?  Should I get a french press or grind my own beans? I just want a good, strong coffee. I always sweeten mine with (real) honey and a splash of milk, if it matters.



Gevalia is a premium Swedish brand.

 

ZOÉGAs is another 'big' Swedish brand.

My favourites are "Blue Java", if you want it a little lighter (i.e. less bitter) taste, or "Mollbergs Blandning" (Mollberg's mix) which is very dark.

 

Generally I want coffee made from "High-grown Arabica" beans.

 

The simple secret to a good cup is just to BREW ground coffee with ONE TOO MANY spoons.


----------



## serverian (Aug 31, 2014)

I like my coffee like I like my women, imported from Latin America and served in large cups.


----------



## Munzy (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok here comes a load off from my local coffee shop: Joe Bella  (maybe give them a call and have them send you a pound)


Do not keep your beans for a long time. There is natural Carbon Dioxide in the beans, and over time they leave the coffee, thus making it not as pleasurable. 
Your straight coffee maker SUCKS, get a french press (if you are getting good beans) and fill the container with your grounds. Add water until all the grounds are covered. Wait 30 seconds, and then fill up the rest of the way (or to your choosing).
Find local coffee shops, generally they are much better then the big brands, and they provide a much better bean for your area. 
Starbucks is not good coffee, please don't insult me. As such, if you do get a good coffee, don't cover it up with milk or other stuff. A good cup of Joe will taste great just by itself.
If you do find a local coffee shop, ask if they do pour overs. Pour overs taste wonderful and are above the taste level of a french press, you really can taste things such as chocolate or blueberries in your coffee, it is magical.
Personally I like to change my beans out with a new type each go around, as such ask your barista for a good bean of his/her choice. If they have any actual experience they will pick you a great bean that they have on stock. Usually these are newer and seasonal. 

Did I say buy your beans local, huh, if I didn't I really mean it. 

--Mun


----------



## mikho (Aug 31, 2014)

switsys said:


> Gevalia is a premium Swedish brand.
> 
> 
> ZOÉGAs is another 'big' Swedish brand.
> ...


Gevalia a premium brand? Guess it depends on who you ask. 


Like many other things each coffee brand is different and will taste different depending on the machine it was brewed in and what type of water used.


If I brew a pot of Gevalia at home it tastes "meh" but if I drink it at my wifes parents house it tastes "ok" because the water is different.


So, one brand doesn't have to be "better" then another since the water makes such big difference.


----------



## switsys (Aug 31, 2014)

mikho said:


> Gevalia a premium brand? Guess it depends on who you ask.
> 
> 
> Like many other things each coffee brand is different and will taste different depending on the machine it was brewed in and what type of water used.
> ...


I think Gevalia tastes like meh however you brew/boil/press it, and with whatever water you use.


Nevertheless it is a 'premium brand'.


My personal favourite used to be Maxwell House, which is an American brand BTW.


Nowadays it doesn't taste well at all, they've switched beans totally I think.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 31, 2014)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Gevalia isn't premium coffee. [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]When I was in Sweden, it was sold right alongside other middle of the road supermarket brands. [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]It being "[/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]premium" is [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]a mythos that owner Kraft Foods (the same company that owns Maxwell House) is [/SIZE]trying to create to increase sales in the US. You know, it's from Europe, so it must be better!


----------



## switsys (Aug 31, 2014)

Dylan said:


> [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Gevalia isn't premium coffee. [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]When I was in Sweden, it was sold right alongside other middle of the road supermarket brands. [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]It being "[/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]premium" is [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]a mythos that owner Kraft Foods (the same company that owns Maxwell House) is [/SIZE]trying to create to increase sales. You know, it's from Europe, so it must be better!


I agree, it's not premium coffee. But (at least earlier, before Kraft Foods) it WAS a premium brand, just like MH.

I'm Swedish - I don't drink it at all.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Aug 31, 2014)

Lately, I have been brewing Dunkin' Donuts™ coffee at home and find it quite enjoyable.


----------



## mikho (Aug 31, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Gevalia isn't premium coffee. When I was in Sweden, it was sold right alongside other middle of the road supermarket brands. It being "premium" is a mythos that owner Kraft Foods (the same company that owns Maxwell House) is trying to create to increase sales in the US. You know, it's from Europe, so it must be better!


Agree with you on this, any brand sold by the million in the local grocery store is not a 'premium' brand to me.


After I bought my Jura coffee machine I switched to whole beans. Best thing I ever done when it comes to coffee. I usually drink from the Lavazza brands now but enjoy the occasional Zoegas Skånerost when I feel like it.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 31, 2014)

Coffee...who cares how it tastes?  How is that relevant?  It's like asking which color of syringe you prefer for your drug of choice  

I like my coffee like I like my women: tall, dark, black, and bitter.  OK, that's not true - my wife is a normal-heighted ginger who is actually a pretty sunny person.  But that's how I like my coffee.

How do I take my coffee?  

By the quart.

I like Starbucks - pretty much all flavors.  I buy bags of the pre-ground and make it in an old-fashioned coffee maker.  When I go there, it's a Venti Americano which is pretty much a big cup of black coffee.

I think coffee tasting is 90% pretension.  There's really only two kinds - the dark, bitter kind and the non-bitter restaurant kind.  I don't like non-bitter coffee like Dunkin Donuts and most restaurants serve - it tastes weak, though the caffeine is probably the same level.  Here in the Pacific NW there are a million indy coffee shops but honestly I don't get coffee out much and they sell Starbucks in bags at the store, so...

People who say "oh, my indy coffee shop is SO much better than Starbucks" are generally pretentious hipster idiots.


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2014)

I love Seattle's Best. Dutch Bros. is pretty heavy too. 

I live just a couple hundred miles from Seattle, and I'm up there every once in a while. Make it a point to go downtown by the wharf where the first Starbucks is. There's a tobacconist right next to it, so that's usually the second place I hit up to get a nice dark cigar, and find a spot down by the water and kick back for a little while. Now _that's_ relaxing.

During the week I get a latte at their chain stores on the way to my office.


----------



## alexh (Sep 1, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> How do I take my coffee?
> 
> By the quart.
> 
> People who say "oh, my indy coffee shop is SO much better than Starbucks" are generally pretentious hipster idiots.


I agree. Where I live in BC, Canada, there's probably close to 100 indy coffee shops within driving distance. Even after drinking coffee for my entire life, since I was a child even, I still find myself going to Tim Horton's or McDonalds. Starbucks tastes bitter, burnt and stale to me. Tim Horton's and McDonalds sell so much coffee that it's almost impossible not to get a fresh cup. Also, people who tell you to drink coffee black, and that milk/cream/sugar ruins it are the worst. If it's shitty coffee, and tastes burnt, I'll add cream so I can get through it. If it's fresh and good, I'll drink it black. Not a sugar fan, but not going to tell you that it's wrong. (I'm T1 diabetic)

At home, buying locally roasted beans and grinding/brewing myself using a French or Aeropress remains cheap and produces good-tasting coffee. I'd advise against buying any pre-ground coffee; The shelf life of coffee drops after being roasted, and also after being ground, from what I remember. The best coffee I've had, and unfortunately don't have anymore, was from Hawaii. Close second is local stuff.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 1, 2014)

Love iced coffee myself, very happy that we're finally getting some off the shelf ones in the UK the past year or two. Also a bit partial to coffee eLiquid in my electronic cigarette. I don't drink much hot coffee any more though, maybe the odd McDonalds/Greggs mocha.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Sep 1, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Love iced coffee myself, very happy that we're finally getting some off the shelf ones in the UK the past year or two. Also a bit partial to coffee eLiquid in my electronic cigarette. I don't drink much hot coffee any more though, maybe the odd McDonalds/Greggs mocha.


I remember when I was working in the UK, that you could cold Star Bucks coffee at Sainsbury. For a supermarket drink it was pretty good.

But here in Portugal if you go to Star Bucks you can get an Ice Coffee from them, which is good in the summer. Maybe in the UK they don't sell it because it is a cold country.


----------



## Alex U (Sep 1, 2014)

jhadley said:


> I have a Nespresso machine which is excellent albeit expensive to run.


I have a Nespresso UMilk which I find to be excellent   The coffee is awesome, and there are a range of capsules to choose from.  Capsules here are like $4 for a box of 10 when on special.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 1, 2014)

HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> I remember when I was working in the UK, that you could cold Star Bucks coffee at Sainsbury. For a supermarket drink it was pretty good.


Nowadays they have a few different brand in evert Tescos I know of. Caffoionata, Starbucks, Galaxy (the chocolate), Caffe Latte and a few others. Pretty nice. ASDA has a few but most aren't as nice.

Lidls have their own brand ones too which aren't bad if you're walking past for 80p


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Sep 1, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Nowadays they have a few different brand in evert Tescos I know of. Caffoionata, Starbucks, Galaxy (the chocolate), Caffe Latte and a few others. Pretty nice. ASDA has a few but most aren't as nice.
> 
> Lidls have their own brand ones too which aren't bad if you're walking past for 80p


I really missed the fried chicken, that I eat every day when I was there after work.

Do you want to send me some by mail?


----------



## switsys (Sep 1, 2014)

mikho said:


> any brand sold by the million in the local grocery store is not a 'premium' brand to me.



So what is a 'premium' brand to you?

And if you must know, I only wrote that so @MannDude would feel better about himself, drinking that rat-poison 

But REALLY, once it was considered to be a very good brand, but I'd expect y'all to be too young to remember that.

And to be fair, ANY Swedish brand is 'premium' when compared to the weak rubbish that the average North American drinks, and what comes out of those 'nespresso' pieces of sh!t machines. :lol:


----------



## mikho (Sep 2, 2014)

switsys said:


> So what is a 'premium' brand to you?
> 
> 
> And if you must know, I only wrote that so @MannDude would feel better about himself, drinking that rat-poison
> ...


You somany truths in that post that I get tears in my eyes.


Gevalia once was a premium brand, back in the day when we still only had coffee at "Konditorier", not the so-called coffee shops today.


I cry a little when I read people liking the mcDonalds coffee, using beans from the cheapest places on earth.


You asked what I consider premium coffee, most coffee brands made by hand pr in small batches. Find it more likely to have a richer smell and taste.


I do, however agree with you that most Swedish brands are premium compared to others.


The only brand I have trouble drinking is Löfbergs Lila, the only brand that you can leave on the heating sll day and it still tastes the same, eight to twelve hours later.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2014)

I also learned that I put _way too much_ coffee in the filter when I make it. I don't really 'measure' things when I cook or make stuff. I just sort of eye ball it. So I guess for months all my coffee has been about twice the regular strength. I'm usually pretty good about consistency when eyeballing measurements like this, but never really actually looked at the preparation guidelines or recommendations for any of the coffee I've been buying so I just dump some in and brew it.

I was visiting my Mom today as it was a holiday here in the US and she put on a pot of coffee. When I went and poured my first glass, you could see day light through the stream. She had the Foldgers out on the counter so I looked at the 'recommended' preparation and... well... I use a ton more than what is suggested at home for my fix...

I may pick up a bag of this: http://www.amazon.com/Death-Wish-Coffee-Strongest-Organic/dp/B006CQ1ZHI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1409639181&sr=8-5 . or at least I can start cutting my normal coffee with this.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 2, 2014)

Cutting coffee.


That's one I never thought I'd read!


----------



## iClickAndHost (Sep 2, 2014)

Espresso! Italian style  A small cup of rich flavored espresso cranks my motor in the morning. 

Illy is probably the best espresso you can buy.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 2, 2014)

iClickAndHost said:


> Illy is probably the best espresso you can buy.


I had this discussion with someone on IRC recently and you are entirely, 100%, categorically wrong. Italian != best coffee.


----------



## Serveo (Sep 2, 2014)

Latte machiato during the day and a ristretto after dinner to top it 

Love coffee the most in combination with our Dutch perpernoten (cookies)  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepernoot


----------



## hostinghouston (Sep 3, 2014)

I have an Keurig coffee maker. I love the thing, especially as I have the My K-Cup for it which allows you to use your own coffee rather than the cups. Having said that, I like the cups too. Green Mountain is a good brand, I really like the Grove Square brand too of cappucions.

Douwe Eggberts is excellent. I first tried it at BJ's Brewhouse and went to Amazon to buy some.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 3, 2014)

mikho said:


> I cry a little when I read people liking the mcDonalds coffee, using beans from the cheapest places on earth.


McDonald's uses different coffee in different regions. In the northeast US, they use Newman's Own Organics, made by Green Mountain Coffee, which is a shockingly* *good [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Fair Trade [/SIZE]blend and not cheap at all.

In some (perhaps most) regions they definitely do use terrible coffee, but it's not quite so easy to generalize about it.

Being in the northeast US, my biggest problem is that sometimes they clearly leave the same coffee out for too long and it ends up horribly burnt. But when it's fresh, it's genuinely good and an absolute steal for a dollar.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 4, 2014)

Dylan said:


> McDonald's uses different coffee in different regions. In the northeast US, they use Newman's Own Organics, made by Green Mountain Coffee, which is a shockingly* *good [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Fair Trade [/SIZE]blend and not cheap at all.
> 
> In some (perhaps most) regions they definitely do use terrible coffee, but it's not quite so easy to generalize about it.
> 
> Being in the northeast US, my biggest problem is that sometimes they clearly leave the same coffee out for too long and it ends up horribly burnt. But when it's fresh, it's genuinely good and an absolute steal for a dollar.


In the UK their new-ish line of McCafé coffees are pretty good too if you just get black or white. Mocha etc is never stirred properly though.


----------



## comma8 (Sep 4, 2014)

The best coffee I've had comes from my favorite Lebanese restaurant. They make a fantastic "Turkish coffee". It's very strong.

For my daily coffee fix I use a French press with Trader Joe's dark beans.

They aren't the best beans, but for the price they are good.

I like Kivu brand beans. They are also cheap but good.

The best beans I've used are Stumptown.

My girlfriend recently bought an Italian press. It makes some deliciously strong coffee. If I had a bigger one it would be my primary choice for coffee, but I still use the French press for volume.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Sep 4, 2014)

We just got one of these bad boys 



But outside of the office, I enjoy a cup of Starbucks or two.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 4, 2014)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> We just got one of these bad boys


Tip: if you like bolder coffee, try Green Mountain's Dark Magic K-Cups.


----------



## Minmeo (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the coffee from McDonalds. The iced coffee is good too.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 4, 2014)

Not too shabby. Won't buy it again as it's $20 for a bag and I'm a cheap bastard, but it's not bad at all. Good taste. Four cups later and heart hasn't exploded and hands can stay steady without shaking.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Sep 4, 2014)

Believe it or not i was allergic to coffee, and so i never developed a taste for it, so even thou i might have grown out of the allergic part i never drink it but i do need the all important part of it, cafferine and so i find myself drinking at least 2 energy drinks a day, i would prob drink more if i could lol


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 5, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Not too shabby. Won't buy it again as it's $20 for a bag and I'm a cheap bastard, but it's not bad at all. Good taste. Four cups later and heart hasn't exploded and hands can stay steady without shaking.


660mg of caffeine per 12 oz cup...for comparison a 12 oz cup of McDonald's coffee has 109mg and a 12 oz Starbucks has 260mg according to this site


----------



## AshleyUK (Sep 5, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Not too shabby. Won't buy it again as it's $20 for a bag and I'm a cheap bastard, but it's not bad at all. Good taste. Four cups later and heart hasn't exploded and hands can stay steady without shaking.


I need to get some of that, love strong coffee, when I make it I always end up making it strong, can't do with the people that make weak tea like coffee.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 5, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Not too shabby. Won't buy it again as it's $20 for a bag and I'm a cheap bastard, but it's not bad at all. Good taste. Four cups later and heart hasn't exploded and hands can stay steady without shaking.


I've heard about this from a few people. Waaay too expensive though.

Maybe i'll drop some hints around xmas


----------



## Alex U (Sep 5, 2014)

What's Starbucks like in the USA?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 5, 2014)

Filled with pretentious twits >_>

I've never had decent coffee from a Starbucks.  Corner gas stations are typically my go-to if I'm not near a greasy diner or making my own.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 6, 2014)

Alex U said:


> What's Starbucks like in the USA?


Almost *exactly *the same as everywhere else, with the exception of maybe one or two different drinks depending on the country. Starbucks is all about standardization. Other American chains, like McDonald's, localize way more.


----------



## VMBox (Sep 8, 2014)

Nescafé Azera is my favourite instant.


----------



## Ishaq (Sep 8, 2014)

Nescafe Gold / Classic or Carte Noire.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Sep 9, 2014)

Keurig Maxwell House Vanilla Hazelnut. That's my morning routine!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 10, 2014)

Alex U said:


> What's Starbucks like in the USA?


Seems pretty consistent to me location to location. I ordered a Starbucks something or another last year while out of the country and it tasted like what it would here in the US. I don't mind Starbucks from time to time, it's just a 'sweet treat' to me in regards to how I view it, sort of like having a craving for the random sweet item like a doughnut or piece of chocolate, for example.

I did order a McDonalds iced coffee the other day though, only because my town doesn't have a Starbucks. Heck, we even have two small independent and good coffee shops downtown... but sometimes you just want something from a chain. I can't explain it. I can get a good burger from a small shop downtown for the same price (roughly) as a burger from Wendy's or something, but sometimes you just crave fast food instead.

Laziness or convenience, I guess.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Sep 10, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Tip: if you like bolder coffee, try Green Mountain's Dark Magic K-Cups.


Those are pretty good! Will have to order some more of those soon. 

We ran out of K-Cups, so I ordered this one which is arriving today: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KSF4M0G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8


----------



## raj (Sep 10, 2014)

Gotta have me some Cuban cortadito! Brewed with this: http://www.amazon.com/La-Llave-Ground-Espresso-Coffee/dp/B001RK3NDI

http://worldcoffeesandmore.com/whats-difference-colada-cortadito-cafe-con-leche/


----------



## alexh (Sep 11, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Tip: if you like bolder coffee, try Green Mountain's Dark Magic K-Cups.


Green Mountain makes the best K-Cups by a long shot I've found. They used to be hard to find here in Canada, but now they're actually pretty common. I got the same machine that @QuadraNet_Adam has about a year ago, and really like it, because you can buy empty K-Cups and put whatever grounds you want in it. I'm still partial to the french press/aeropress, but when I'm in a hurry, it's convenient.



MannDude said:


> I also learned that I put _way too much_ coffee in the filter when I make it. I don't really 'measure' things when I cook or make stuff. I just sort of eye ball it. So I guess for months all my coffee has been about twice the regular strength. I'm usually pretty good about consistency when eyeballing measurements like this, but never really actually looked at the preparation guidelines or recommendations for any of the coffee I've been buying so I just dump some in and brew it.


I learned the same thing recently; I got a little pour-over cup that holds a single filter, and had always been filling it up about 2/3 of the way. Apparently this is enough grounds to make about 4 cups, not 1. Same with cooking, although I've gotten better at it, I usually just throw an amount of spices into whatever I'm making and it usually ends up being too spicy. At first I thought it might get my girlfriend to stop asking me to cook for her... She ended up loving my food and I've cooked for her for the past 2 years now. I don't think she'll ever learn to cook now. 

 




MannDude said:


> Seems pretty consistent to me location to location. I ordered a Starbucks something or another last year while out of the country and it tasted like what it would here in the US. I don't mind Starbucks from time to time, it's just a 'sweet treat' to me in regards to how I view it, sort of like having a craving for the random sweet item like a doughnut or piece of chocolate, for example.



I will admit that Starbucks specialty beverages are good, but their brewed coffee tastes burnt to me. There are a LOT of Starbucks here though.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2014)

That.... that is just absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Serveo (Sep 11, 2014)

Old pic from my Jura, but this machine is still rocking. I like to experiment a bit with the beans and now and then I add some nice flavors (vanilla, caramel or whatever) to it.








Minmeo said:


> I like the coffee from McDonalds. The iced coffee is good too.


Yes McCafe did also hit Germany and Poland. Sadly NL is missing it. Though seen I make the most miles in D and PL (It takes less then to hours to pass NL so who cares  ), there is always good coffee on my road trips.


----------



## switsys (Sep 16, 2014)

Serveo said:


> I add some nice flavors (vanilla, caramel or whatever) to it.


I thought this was a thread about coffee, not liquid candy.   

You'll probably get tired of this once you get a few hairs on your chin though.


----------



## raj (Sep 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That.... that is just absolutely ridiculous.


Up until a few years back, in Vancouver, there was two Starbucks on opposite corners of Robson and Thurlow!  When I saw that I was like WTF!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 17, 2014)

Was out and about earlier, thought I had an eye appointment today but it's tomorrow instead... so while in town I decided to roll through McD's for an iced coffee. Was craving something cold and sweet.

Now I want to take a nap. Will make some real coffee later.


----------



## Serveo (Sep 17, 2014)

switsys said:


> I thought this was a thread about coffee, not liquid candy.
> 
> You'll probably get tired of this once you get a few hairs on your chin though.


You do be surprised how much hair this fella got on his chin, but I just love that candy! (-; 

Latte during the day, ristretto after dinner.  opcorn:


----------



## bizzard (Sep 18, 2014)

Not a big fan of coffee, but since we have a coffee maker at office, usually drink a cup or two with my colleagues. The coffee brands in use here are Bru and Nescafe. We don't drink much branded coffee from outside, though there are many cafes like Cafe Coffee Day, Costa Coffee, etc.
 
Tea is the preferred drink over here and since our coffee maker can be used to prepare tea too, for the past week, it has been mostly tea. Seems like no body liked the last purchased coffee powder.  
 
And there goes the picture of our coffee maker, which can serve 3 cups at a time.



I have some coffee plants at home and remember the childhood days when we collected the beans and dried them. Now a days, I don't see much interest in that.


----------



## Serveo (Sep 18, 2014)

bizzard said:


> Not a big fan of coffee, but since we have a coffee maker at office, usually drink a cup or two with my colleagues. The coffee brands in use here are Bru and Nescafe. We don't drink much branded coffee from outside, though there are many cafes like Cafe Coffee Day, Costa Coffee, etc.


Did you perhaps smoke smth perhaps during writing this? 

BTW nice blogpost about "The fapping ..."


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 18, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Was out and about earlier, thought I had an eye appointment today but it's tomorrow instead... so while in town I decided to roll through McD's for an iced coffee. Was craving something cold and sweet.
> 
> Now I want to take a nap. Will make some real coffee later.


If coffee makes you need a nap, then they're doing something wrong


----------



## switsys (Sep 18, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Now I want to take a nap. Will make some real coffee later.





Aldryic C said:


> If coffee makes you need a nap, then they're doing something wrong


Yeah, that could seem odd...


The fact is though; that caffeine CAN work as a sedative, at least on some people.

Ref. examples: 1, 2

If I drink only ONE cup, I get sleepy, and can definitely go to sleep straight after that, whatever time it is.


----------



## bizzard (Sep 18, 2014)

Serveo said:


> Did you perhaps smoke smth perhaps during writing this?


English is not my first language. Did I make any terrible mistake?



Serveo said:


> BTW nice blogpost about "The fapping ..."


Thanks


----------



## ssgsunny (Sep 26, 2014)

I like coffe but our country weather is hot so we take tea.


----------



## TekStorm - James (Sep 26, 2014)

switsys said:


> The fact is though; that caffeine CAN work as a sedative, at least on some people.


I'd be one of those people... But, I still drink a lot of coffee and pop anyhow. I really should work on eliminating, or at least minimizing, my caffeine intake... That hasn't worked out so great thus far in my life though.


----------



## litespeedhost (Oct 4, 2014)

For these days im drinking coffee, need much energy than usual.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 13, 2014)

I've come to like Seattle's best and starbucks.


----------

